# What happens after 20 week scan?



## Twinkles

Hey guys

Im curious to know what happens next after the 20 week scan, i had mine about 3 weeks ago and then had a follow up appointment with the midwife, As far as i know there are no more scans now, you just continue to see the midwife - is that right?

I have just moved into a new area so only registered with the new doctor last week, so havent had my booking in appointment or been assigned to a new midwife yet, my last midwife told me my next appointment would be in about 5 weeks time. Also if we dont get another scan, how do they know which position the baby is lying in - like if its breech or not?

Thanks


----------



## lolly101

I think so hun...after scan you just have midwife appointments unless you need another scan for a medical reason. Your midwife should be able to tell which way your baby is lying by feeling your uterus now baby is getting bigger!!! My baby is breech at the mo..I can feel kicks and punches still the same as before so I don't think she's turned yet!!!


----------



## Twinkles

Right, thanks for that lolly. So the midwife really will be able to feel through my big old belly which way round the baby is lying. I wish i could tell myself, i have only recently been feeling little kicks and have no clue what babs is up to yet! im jealous of all the ladies who have an idea already of how babs is lying!


----------



## Pyrrhic

It depends on the area, but if you've moved they might rescan you. I moved 2 weeks ago and got rescanned yesterday at hospital so they could check everything was ok. :)


----------



## Twinkles

oh, you mentioned your babs is lying breech at the moment - do you know if theres a right time to "engage"? at my last scan my babs was lying breech too, head on the right and feet on the left!


----------



## Twinkles

rafwife said:


> It depends on the area, but if you've moved they might rescan you. I moved 2 weeks ago and got rescanned yesterday at hospital so they could check everything was ok. :)

Thanks rafwife, hopefully i get lucky too!


----------



## Dragonfly

My 20 week scan was my last one which i got at 23 weeks. Had one midwife app few days ago and they felt and head was down. NO scans there. Just have to see consultant as i missed him frst time around and my own doc. Was told i didnt need to see midwifes now. Everywhere works different but i do know one of two in here have had the same as me with visits and app.


----------



## mrs shine

The 20 week scan is the last routine one they do down here too. It's just midwife appts from now on, had one at 25wk, then next is 28wks for more bloods, then every two weeks after that.


----------



## Smexi.Mommie

I want to kno if im gonna have more OH wants to see the baby again


----------



## Dragonfly

Smexi.Mommie said:


> I want to kno if im gonna have more OH wants to see the baby again

how many weeks are?everywhere is different though. As i said before i have no more scans and only had two unless they find something wrong.


----------

